# Postfix Tutorial



## cybercoke (Oct 21, 2013)

HI guys, does anyone have a tutorial for Postfix or know some link to it? I was taking a look on www.purplehat.org but I don't know if it is updated.

Thank you all.


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 21, 2013)

Currently, @rolfheinrich is elaborating a HOWTO very interesting. Also, for a common installation/configuration you can take a look to this blog.

PS. purplehat's tutorial just seems too old.


----------



## cybercoke (Oct 21, 2013)

cpm said:
			
		

> Currently, @rolfheinrich is elaborating a HOWTO very interesting. Also, for a common installation/configuration you can take a look to this blog.



Thank you!


----------



## johnblue (Oct 22, 2013)

cpm said:
			
		

> PS. purplehat's tutorial just seems too old.


And misleading in some parts.


----------

